# Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut



## molojose (21. Oktober 2009)

*Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Ich hab gerade mein neues Cougar S-700 Netzteil eingebaut und hab ein Problem mit den Lüftern meines Armor MX. Sie sind viel zu laut jetzt,  warum? und wie kann ich dies vermeiden?
 Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehüse Lüfter zu laut*

Die könntest höchstens an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen oder an geregelte Anschlüsse deines Boards.


----------



## Compucase (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehüse Lüfter zu laut*

Guten Abend!
Wie hast Du denn die Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen? Und wie waren die vorher angeschlossen (welches Netzteil hattest Du vorher)?


----------



## rabensang (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehüse Lüfter zu laut*

Vielleicht ist das Cougar im Gegensatz zu deinem alten Netzteil so leise, dass du jetzt die Gehäuse Lüfter wahrnimmst 

Hast du die lüfter an den Molex Steckern?


----------



## molojose (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

näää, das ist auf jeden Fall nicht der Fall, die laufen alle auf max seitdem ich das Netzteil habe.
Voher hatte ich ein Bequite straightpower.
Die lüfter habe ich einfach mit den Netzteil Stromkabeln angeschlossen, so wie vorher.
Ich kann übrigens jetzt gar nicht mein Side Lüfter(2pin) anschliessen. Also, nicht ans Netzteil, ans Mobo schon, aber der würde dann auch auf max laufen.


----------



## Compucase (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Und Du hast die Lüfter vorher am bequiet auch ganz normal über den 4pin MOLEX Stecker (den für die alten IDE-Laufwerke) angeschlossen ohne irgend etwas dazwischen geschaltet zu haben?
Also deine Gehäuselüfter kommen auch ab Werk mit dem 4pin MOLEX/IDE Anschluss?
Be Quiet hat ja an manchen Netzteilen Steckplätze an denen man Lüfter anschließen kann/konnte (kenne deren Produkte nun nicht bis ins Detail auswendig...), da hast Du nie etwas angeschlossen?


----------



## rabensang (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Normalerweise sollte doch von Netzteil zu Netzteil kein Unterschied zu den Lüfter zu bemerken sein, da die Fans immer über die gleiche Quelle gespeist wurden (wie du schreibst), die normalerweise, unabhängig von einander, auch immer die gleiche Stromzufuhr bereitstellt.

Warum sollten die Lüfter dann schneller oder lauter laufen????


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

aham, sorry, viel zu viel stress heute.
also ja, compucase hat Recht, die Kabeln vom Bequite sind anders. Das cougar Netzteil hat diese Kabeln nicht. Was soll ich nun machen.


----------



## rabensang (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen, oder dir 7V Molex-Adapter bauen bzw. bestellen.


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

PC-Erfahrung.de: Lüfter drosseln - Lüfter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V drosseln

schaust du da wenn du dir keine steuerung besorgen willst


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

das ist super, kann nicht sein das man so viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgibt nur um mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
was für ein Kabel brauche ich für mein sidelüfter(2pin)?


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

du brauchst ja immer nur 2 kabel was das ist ist eigentlich völlig wurst bruachst ja nur minus und plus solltest zur vereinfachung natürlich en molex stecker nehmen damit du dich net vertust  auf der anderen seite dann der lüfter fertig


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

einfach - und + wen nicht mehr verlangt wird


----------



## Compucase (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*



> das ist super, kann nicht sein das man so viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgibt nur um mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
> was für ein Kabel brauche ich für mein sidelüfter(2pin)?


Entschuldige wenn ich hier noch etwaszu sagen möchte, aber man kann sich VOR dem Kauf informieren. Auf unserer Website COUGAR - Your Power - Home geben wir sehr detaillierte Infos zu allen Netzteilen. Von einer Lüftersteuerung war nie die Rede, COUGAR-Netzteile haben diese Anschlüsse nicht und werden diese auch so schnell nicht bekommen.
Du hast ein NETZTEIL gekauft und dieses wird seine Aufgaben perfekt erfüllen. Eine Lüftersteuerung ist kein elementares Teil eines Netzteils, daher gibt es das bei uns nicht. Zudem ist dieser Part recht fehleranfällig, dann werden uns Netzteile eingesendet die als NETZTEIL einwandfrei sind, aber die Lüftersteuerung nicht funktioniert...

Also, bitte vor einem Kauf informieren bevor dann gemeckert wird.


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*



molojose schrieb:


> das ist super, kann nicht sein das man so viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgibt nur um mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
> was für ein Kabel brauche ich für mein sidelüfter(2pin)?



Upps, mir ist noch überhaupt nicht aufgefallen, das Cougar viel Geld kostet. Im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern gleicher Qualität sind die eigentlich günstiger.

Es bietet übrigens außer BeQuiet kaum ein anderer Hersteller eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung bei Netzteilen.

7-Volt-Adapter sind außerdem so billig, dass sich das Selberbasteln fast nicht lohnt.

Eine schicke Lüftersteuerung gibt es auch schon für ein paar Euro.

Die von Dir bemängelte fehlende Eigenschaft ist nun wirklich nicht schwer herauszufinden. Da ist doch etwas Eigenverantwortung gefragt. Das ist bei Netzteilen nicht anders wie bei Schuhen. Wenn Du welche in der falschen Größe einkaufst, darfst Du dich hinterher nicht beschweren, dass sie nicht passen (wenn sie richtig ausgezeichnet waren).


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

ein 7 volt adapter für 1,95€ + 3,99€ Versand macht bei mir 5,94€ und du sagst da lohnt selber basteln net ? ich bastel dir für 5€ Adapter für 20 lüfter  wenn er nun 4 lüfter hat dann sind das sogar fast 12€ ^^ stattdessen einen alten molex genommen 7v geklemmt und alle 4 lüfter mit ner lüsterklemme ran da und fertig kostet null


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Das ist eine Frage der Perspektive. 

Für jemand wie mich, der an solchen Sachen keinen Spass hat, sind ein paar Euro für Adapter kein Problem. Wer Zeit und Lust dazu hat und etwas Geld sparen möchte, kann die Adapter natürlich auch selbst basteln. Wenn dann aber auch vernünftig ohne Lüsterklemmen.

Und der Threadersteller macht zumindest nach seiner Art der Fragestellung  den Eindruck, dass diese Aufgabe ihn überfordern könnte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*



molojose schrieb:


> das ist super, kann nicht sein das man so viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgibt nur um mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen.


Schau, was ich gepostet hab.
Ein Netzteil sollte immer nur ein Netzteil sein.
Also ein Teil, das die Netzspannung in Spannungen für den Rechner wandelt, es sollte dabei nicht mehr als dieses tun und das tun auch die meisten Geräte nicht!

Es gibt NTs mit integrierten USB Hubs, aber auch Lüftersteuerungen und ähnlichem, aber das ist idR auch ein Risiko für den Hersteller, da diese Dinge eher die Grätsche machen als das NT selbst.
Dazu kommt, das viele Leute diese Dinge gar nicht brauchen.

Am Beispiel vom NT mit integriertem USB Hub: einerseits bieten aktuelle Boards mehr als genug Anschlüsse (so um die idR 10-12), heißt man zahlt für etwas das man nicht braucht.
Dazu gibts noch ein gewisses Problem mit der Kompatiblität dieser Dinge, die recht beschränkt ist...



molojose schrieb:


> was für ein Kabel brauche ich für mein sidelüfter(2pin)?


Was für einen Anschluss haben die?
4pin 5,25" oder auch 3pin für MoBo Anschluss?
Falls ersteres, dann brauchst was das die Spannung reduziert, z.B. durch einen Linearregler, Widerstand oder ähnichem wäre am besten.
Wobei ich vorschlagen würde, eine Lüfterregelung anzuschaffen und die Pins auf 3pin Molex Lüfteranschluss zu ändern.


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Upps, mir ist noch überhaupt nicht aufgefallen, das Cougar viel Geld kostet. Im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern gleicher Qualität sind die eigentlich günstiger.
> 
> Es bietet übrigens außer BeQuiet kaum ein anderer Hersteller eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung bei Netzteilen.
> 
> ...



 Ich hab die richtige Schuhgröße gekauft und sie passen prima, ich habe aber erwartet das die Schnürsenkel dabei sind.


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*



Compucase schrieb:


> Entschuldige wenn ich hier noch etwaszu sagen möchte, aber man kann sich VOR dem Kauf informieren. Auf unserer Website COUGAR - Your Power - Home geben wir sehr detaillierte Infos zu allen Netzteilen. Von einer Lüftersteuerung war nie die Rede, COUGAR-Netzteile haben diese Anschlüsse nicht und werden diese auch so schnell nicht bekommen.
> Du hast ein NETZTEIL gekauft und dieses wird seine Aufgaben perfekt erfüllen. Eine Lüftersteuerung ist kein elementares Teil eines Netzteils, daher gibt es das bei uns nicht. Zudem ist dieser Part recht fehleranfällig, dann werden uns Netzteile eingesendet die als NETZTEIL einwandfrei sind, aber die Lüftersteuerung nicht funktioniert...
> 
> Also, bitte vor einem Kauf informieren bevor dann gemeckert wird.



Ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung erwartet sondern ein 1,95€ cougar kabel für meinen Lüfter.


----------



## Compucase (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Wie gesagt, jedes Kabel, jeder Anschluß ist dokumentiert. Und egal welches Kabel man nimmt, eine Steurung ist nicht alleine durch das Kabel möglich, nur über eine Steuerung an sich.


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

ich will sie auch nicht steuern, ich will dass sie normal drehen und nicht wie eine Flugzeugturbine.


----------



## Raeven (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Also ich habe zwar kein Cougar NT aber bei meinem NT gibts auch keine Lüftersteuerung ! Das erledigt mein Mainboard mit hervorragendem Ergebnis. Vielleicht hast du ja auch die Möglichkeit deine Gehäuselüfter vom Mainboard steuern zu lassen. Nur mal so gedacht.


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

 sehr lustig. 
also, alle mal bitte aufpassen. 
ich hab das hier gelesen PC-Erfahrung.de: Lüfter drosseln - Lüfter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V drosseln und habe ich mir das folgende gedacht:
was ist wenn ich einfach nur die Stecker falsch rum anschliesse, damit das rote LüfterKabel an das rote Kabel und das schwarze Lüfterkabel an das schwarze Kabel angeschlossen ist?. also wie die erste Variante 5V (siehe unterstes Bild).


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Um Molex-Stecker verkehrt herum anzuschließen, musst Du einiges am Stecker schnitzen. Da ist die andere Bastelei einfacher. Außerdem erreichst Du so 5 Volt, da würde ich bei Original-Gehäuselüftern nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Lüfter sicher anlaufen. 7 Volt ist da wohl die sinnvollere Lösung und das erreichst Du nur durch Basteln.


----------



## molojose (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

nur durch basteln?, heißt das, es gibt keine Kabeln dafür?


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Kannst doch die Pinne aus den Molexstecker rausziehen und so einsetzen wie Du es haben möchtest nix schnitzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter zu laut*

Dazu sollt man 'ne Nadel oder ähnliches im Haushalt haben


----------

